# Jackson, Ascend or ?????



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

I’m thinking of getting into a fishing kayak because I had to sell my 16ft bass boat and I am dying fishing from shore. I’ve been on the Jackson site and I really like their boats but I don’t know if I really want to put over $1200 into a kayak. The Ascend 12T and 128T look to be very nice boats for half the money of the Jacksons. If Jackson is truly worth the extra money I’ll go that way but I feel like there are other options. Any suggestions?


----------



## whitey7 (Aug 20, 2014)

Check out Native Watercraft, Old Town, Wilderness systems, hobie, perception, and feel free kayaks. All of them make excellent yaks. I'm sure that I'm forgetting a few brands.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

ducman491 said:


> I’m thinking of getting into a fishing kayak because I had to sell my 16ft bass boat and I am dying fishing from shore. I’ve been on the Jackson site and I really like their boats but I don’t know if I really want to put over $1200 into a kayak. The Ascend 12T and 128T look to be very nice boats for half the money of the Jacksons. If Jackson is truly worth the extra money I’ll go that way but I feel like there are other options. Any suggestions?


River or Lake Fishing?


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

Snakecharmer said:


> River or Lake Fishing?


I live in Mentor so the Grand is a possibility but primarily inland lakes.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Ducman... I have a owned pretty much every model Ascend kayaks... 12 T is a good kayak… It is very large and heavy but a great, very stable kayak ... I have also owned the Jackson Coosa HD ... Jackson makes a fine boat and they stand behind it 100%… It is worth every penny ... most Jackson models ( sit on top) you can actually stand in and fish from and they are very stable, both brands of kayaks track very well and are easy to paddle...One of the key features you're looking for in a good kayak is a comfortable seat… Jackson and Ascend 12 T both have a very comfortable seat with a high back... I think the 12 T goes for around $800... but Jackson is a bit more expensive at a little over $1000.

If you are primarily fishing Lakes… I would go with the Ascend.Plenty of room for several fishing poles, and anchor system, a small cooler with lunch, and a backpack, and a tackle bag... and it won't break the bank ...If you do go with the ascend, make sure you get the longest paddle that you can buy… You're sitting fairly high off the water in that seat and you need a longer paddle


----------



## fvogel67 (Nov 15, 2010)

The Ascend 12T is on sale for 599.99 at Bass Pro and Cabelas.
I'm probably going to buy one.


----------



## FishYaking (Apr 26, 2017)

You might want to look at Vibe Kayaks. The Sea Ghost 110 is light and very reasonably priced.
You can stand and fish and has a comfortable seat. Also comes with a rudder, witch does help in the wind.


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

I have yet to sit in any of them but I think I like the seat style of the Ascend and Jackson better than the Perception or Feel Free. I'm not a small guy 6'1" 270 and I feel like the chair style will be better on my back and make it easier to get up and down. I've been checking out Austin Kayak's site to compare and I like a lot of the features of the Feel Free Moken line as well as the 3 Waters Big Fish. I'll take a look at the Vibe kayaks too. 

I think going to Bass Pro next weekend so I'll take a closer look at the Ascend while I'm there and maybe stop by the Back Packers Shop on the way back to look at the Jacksons. Although I'm leaning toward a boat under $1000 at this point.


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

FishYaking said:


> You might want to look at Vibe Kayaks. The Sea Ghost 110 is light and very reasonably priced.
> You can stand and fish and has a comfortable seat. Also comes with a rudder, witch does help in the wind.


Ok, the Vibe Sea Ghost 130 looks really nice!


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

FishUSA has some YAKs and Erie isn't that far from you....Maybe check out Appalachian Outfitters in Pennisula too.


----------



## fvogel67 (Nov 15, 2010)

You can also check out Youtube,Reviews of just about every Yak out there


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

I tend to be a gatherer of information so I’m sure I’ll head to Erie and Peninsula at some point.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

ducman491 said:


> I tend to be a gatherer of information so I’m sure I’ll head to Erie and Peninsula at some point.


Gander in Mentor have Jackson........


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

They do and I’m going to go in there and look. I’m just not sure the people there have much experience. If I buy a Jackson it’ll probably be from the Backpackers Shop. Small business and real world product knowledge.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

ducman491 said:


> They do and I’m going to go in there and look. I’m just not sure the people there have much experience. If I buy a Jackson it’ll probably be from the Backpackers Shop. Small business and real world product knowledge.


Yea I doubt if they know much in Gander but they do have a couple models to check out. They had a Cuda for 1299.95 Club price 1234.05


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Ducman... you're thinking absolutely correctly if you arethinking about a comfortable seat and your back...I have also owned a few kayaks from future beach....They are extremely cheap so that was my first kayak i bought years ago. The seat back is very low and it is absolute murder to sit in for more than three or four hours ...If you want the comfortable seat, a good yak, and something you can spend and the day on… The ascend 12T sit on top Would fit nicely into the sub $1000 budget your looking for... and you will be pleased with your purchase .


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

One more thing ducman...When and if you purchased the kayak with a high back seat… Make sure that you match your lifejacket to it..Get a kayak specific life jacket that has a very small pad that is up high on your back.. trust me on this one… You Do not want a life jacket that has a large back pad and constantly resting it against your seat when wearing it ..It's uncomfortable


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

9Left said:


> Make sure that you match your lifejacket to it..Get a kayak specific life jacket that has a very small pad that is up high on your back


I was thinking I’d get an inflatable pfd but the more I think about it it’s almost inevitable that I’m going to end up in the water at least once.


----------



## dhf125 (May 5, 2014)

The first couple of years I was kayaking I had a cheap pfd that spent the whole time behind my seat it was so uncomfortable. Two years ago I bought a NRS chinook and it was well worth the extra money. It is very comfortable and most times you don't even notice you have it on.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

I'd think twice about the inflatable...Being in a small vessel, the chances of you tipping or going over are a lot higher than if you were in a large fishing boat... and it may happen more frequently… What I'm saying is, having to have that thing re-charged once or twice a year might become a pain in the butt


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

dhf125 said:


> The first couple of years I was kayaking I had a cheap pfd that spent the whole time behind my seat it was so uncomfortable. Two years ago I bought a NRS chinook and it was well worth the extra money. It is very comfortable and most times you don't even notice you have it on.


I have a couple of the Gander Mountain vests that I kept when I sold my boat but I think they would be a bit uncomfortable. 



9Left said:


> I'd think twice about the inflatable...Being in a small vessel, the chances of you tipping or going over are a lot higher than if you were in a large fishing boat... and it may happen more frequently… What I'm saying is, having to have that thing re-charged once or twice a year might become a pain in the butt


Yeah I’ve got pretty good balance but I swing for the fences when I set the hook so if I’m standing up and get amped up odds are I’m going swimming until I get the hang of it. 
lol


----------



## fvogel67 (Nov 15, 2010)

9Left said:


> Ducman... I have a owned pretty much every model Ascend kayaks... 12 T is a good kayak… It is very large and heavy but a great, very stable kayak ... I have also owned the Jackson Coosa HD ... Jackson makes a fine boat and they stand behind it 100%… It is worth every penny ... most Jackson models ( sit on top) you can actually stand in and fish from and they are very stable, both brands of kayaks track very well and are easy to paddle...One of the key features you're looking for in a good kayak is a comfortable seat… Jackson and Ascend 12 T both have a very comfortable seat with a high back... I think the 12 T goes for around $800... but Jackson is a bit more expensive at a little over $1000.
> 
> If you are primarily fishing Lakes… I would go with the Ascend.Plenty of room for several fishing poles, and anchor system, a small cooler with lunch, and a backpack, and a tackle bag... and it won't break the bank ...If you do go with the ascend, make sure you get the longest paddle that you can buy… You're sitting fairly high off the water in that seat and you need a longer paddle


What length paddle would you recommend?


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

fvogel67 said:


> What length paddle would you recommend?


240cm - 250cm


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Fvogel...I'm not saying that a shorter paddle will not work… It will work and paddle The boat fine… But with a shorter paddle, you're constantly dripping water onto your lap from each stroke... it's annoying especially if it's remotely chilly outside. I understand that the paddles all have a little water gaurds on them,but they're not enough when you're using a shorter paddle and sitting high off the water in the Ascend.


----------



## fvogel67 (Nov 15, 2010)

9Left said:


> 240cm - 250cm


Thanks


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

As with any major piece of gear... Boat, paddle, life jacket you need to adopt the "buy once, cry once" If you know you are going to use it and keep it then just get what you want. There are exceptions like used gear that is a smoking deal, but if I am spending $1200, then I will peel out the other $200 to get exactly what I want. If the money is that tight then you have no business buying a $1500 kayak LOL.


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

I’ve been watching some videos about the importance of a good paddle. I’m leaning toward $800 boat and $200 paddle for a $1000 budget. With my size and expecting a higher seating position I’ll be trying 240-250 paddles. But the more I look the slower I’m going to make this decision. I expect I’ll be out at the Backpacker’s Shop demoing different things a bit.


----------



## Aaron2012 (Mar 26, 2014)

Jackson just released an 800.00 kayak called the Bite. Looks similar to the ascend kayaks but a wider platform. I have watched some YouTube videos and it has sparked my interest in getting it in the future. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## normd (Jul 5, 2005)

So do you recommend Sit-in or Sit-on style?


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

Went to Bass Pro Shops in Rossford on Sunday and spent some time looking at the Ascend 12T. Sat in it for a bit and have ruled it out because while the seat moves forward and back it doesn’t seem to adjust up. I think I need it to move up or I’ll be sitting on my tail bone too much.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Ducman... i'm not clear on what you mean... you're saying the seat is too low?


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

9Left said:


> Ducman... i'm not clear on what you mean... you're saying the seat is too low?


Yeah seat is too low. I know a higher seat will raise the center of gravity but too low and it’ll feel like sitting flat on the ground.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

ducman491 said:


> Yeah seat is too low. I know a higher seat will raise the center of gravity but too low and it’ll feel like sitting flat on the ground.


Maybe add one of those seat cushion life preservers?


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

I use my hunting foam rubber hunting cushion from Menards or Rural king once in while on the seat but not in big waters like lake Erie where you need to be in the lowest seat position. Keep trying out as many kayaks you can. I wouldn't trade my Native Slayer 12' for nothing. If you not fly fishing then the new Vibes is the best deal for the money! I get the 250cm paddle if you go to SOT kayak regardless. Happy hunting!


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Jacksons are way overpriced. you'll find a dozen comparable yaks for less scratch, not to mention there customer service stinks. --Tim


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

Wow said:


> Jacksons are way overpriced. you'll find a dozen comparable yaks for less scratch, not to mention there customer service stinks. --Tim
> 
> View attachment 297361


X2.....What he said!!


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

Jackson are over priced but great kayaks. I have an ascend, a perception striker and a Vibe seaghost. The ascend has great deck space but is really heavy. I did the raised seat mod and it gets you up a bit. Good lake boat but nadda for the river. I usually run the striker or the seaghost pending what I grab first


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

No... Jacksons are absolutely not overpriced ... especially when compared to other brands out there ...Others may be relatively the same size and they might have the same storage capacity...But they are definitely built with cheaper and less durable materials. And I know for a fact because I have owned a lot of kayaks… I once made a horrific mistake and sent my Jackson flying out of the back of my truck going down the street at 40 mph. The Jackson survived just fine with a couple minor scratches… Any other brand would have easily cracked , broken. Or otherwise been destroyed. I have drug other brands of kayaks across multiple surfaces and have them completely ruined from rocks or gravel after only one year.I have also done this with the Jackson, only a few minor scratches....they are extremely tough and durable kayaks. Don't even tell me that dragging across gravel or concrete is something you should never do... if you are a remotely serious kayaker/ fisherman and explore new waters… it can't be avoided.

I'm not saying that Jackson kayaks are cheap ...but they're definitely not overpriced for how well they are built...


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

A lot of people will think 400-600 for pretty much the same thing is way over priced as are most of the better Jacksons kayak. Still good kayak regardless but many trying to get into it feel that way. Heck even when they do have sales its still more expensive to comparable brands but it all boils down to customer care and frankly Jacksons at the bottom of the heap along with wilderness system. The best are Native, Feelfree and Vibe but no nothing on the other models tho. I have over 45 years of experiences but whatever you do with your money that fits your budget you will find a good kayak regardless because kayak have come a long ways in the past 20 years which is really great in way. Just stay away from cheap kayak from rural king, walmart and so on. Sit on top is the way to go if going to fish! Leave them sit in's for the non fishing masses.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Never buy a kayak without paddling and sitting in it for a while. No kayak is perfect for everyone. I love my Hobie PA 14 but it’s not for everyone. I also love my Ocean Kayak Big Game II. I think it is very wise to demo kayaks and see which one fits you and your style of fishing. I would also get a 260cm paddle if you get a kayak 34” or wider.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

laynhardwood said:


> Never buy a kayak without paddling and sitting in it for a while. No kayak is perfect for everyone. I love my Hobie PA 14 but it’s not for everyone. I also love my Ocean Kayak Big Game II. I think it is very wise to demo kayaks and see which one fits you and your style of fishing. I would also get a 260cm paddle if you get a kayak 34” or wider.


lanyardwood, That's a great tip for buying a kayak… However, the problem most people run into is that when you're at Bass Pro shops or Cabelas, And you find a kayak you think you like… They're not going to set up a demo and there's no way to really paddle it first... there are very few opportunities to demo a kayak before you buy it… East Wood Lake in Dayton offers kayak demos but that usually only once or twice a month during the summer . And that is sponsored by great Miami outfitters .


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

9Left said:


> lanyardwood, That's a great tip for buying a kayak… However, the problem most people run into is that when you're at Bass Pro shops or Cabelas, And you find a kayak you think you like… They're not going to set up a demo and there's no way to really paddle it first... there are very few opportunities to demo a kayak before you buy it… East Wood Lake in Dayton offers kayak demos but that usually only once or twice a month during the summer . And that is sponsored by great Miami outfitters .


I wouldn’t buy a kayak from a box store for that reason. Any good kayak outfitter will allow you to demo.


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

Yesterday I bought a Wilderness System Ride 115 from a fellow OGF member and I’m really excited to get it on the water. I plan on spending the day cleaning it up and plan out my rigging. While I was in Columbus I shot over to Cabela’s and picked up a Garmin Striker 4 with GPS. Now I am wondering what everyone is using for batteries?


----------



## Just Fishin' (Nov 27, 2012)

I cannot remember where I got mine, but one like this in the link below will power your fishfinder. I'd also recommend an inline fuse to protect your fishfinder.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B016W666B2/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_brhTCb8DB0R2V

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tbomb55 (Nov 27, 2008)

ducman491 said:


> I’m thinking of getting into a fishing kayak because I had to sell my 16ft bass boat and I am dying fishing from shore. I’ve been on the Jackson site and I really like their boats but I don’t know if I really want to put over $1200 into a kayak. The Ascend 12T and 128T look to be very nice boats for half the money of the Jacksons. If Jackson is truly worth the extra money I’ll go that way but I feel like there are other options. Any suggestions?


Whatever you get make sure it's at least a 30" wide sit on top ( stable and easy to fish out of). Also, keep in mind that manufacturers fudge their numbers as far as weight of yak and carrying capacity. If they claim a weight of 60 lbs it will be closer to 65-70. If its capacity is 300 lbs, it's likely to be more like 275. YouTube is very helpful.


----------



## Tbomb55 (Nov 27, 2008)

Appomattox River Company is a good site to check out.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

normd said:


> So do you recommend Sit-in or Sit-on style?


There are a few good SIK options out there, but lately the trend for fishermen is to go with the SOT. It's just an easier platform to manage. I have fished out of both and definitely prefer the SOT. You could go to a demo day for a paddle shop and try out what they have. As we get into late April and May, there will be demo days by paddle shops for sure!!


----------



## fvogel67 (Nov 15, 2010)

Picked up an Ascend 12T today 
Also bought a 250cm Bendingbranches Angler Rise paddle
Two adj horses from Harbor Freight and some foam noodles from the Dollar Store


----------



## E.sheets3 (May 9, 2019)

ducman491 said:


> I was thinking I’d get an inflatable pfd but the more I think about it it’s almost inevitable that I’m going to end up in the water at least once.


A PGS is required for all events using KBF rules. Get used to fishing in one. I use a field and stream model that I barely notice while fishing.

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

ducman491 said:


> I’m thinking of getting into a fishing kayak because I had to sell my 16ft bass boat and I am dying fishing from shore. I’ve been on the Jackson site and I really like their boats but I don’t know if I really want to put over $1200 into a kayak. The Ascend 12T and 128T look to be very nice boats for half the money of the Jacksons. If Jackson is truly worth the extra money I’ll go that way but I feel like there are other options. Any suggestions?


There are ocean kayak Malibu singles SOT and Malibu 2 XL and some new Perception Tribe 13.5 at Fairport Beach. I would be happy to show you the different kinds of boats we have. Sit in vs SOT. I have quite a few different kinds of boats. Looking at geting some fishing specific kayaks in the near future. 

I know that Mentor parks has a couple Hobie kayaks with the pedal drive sitting at their marina.


----------

